# halfrauds 3 for 2



## ozwigan (Apr 8, 2009)

hi chaps just thought id let you all know in case any of you need anything that halfrauds are doing 3 for 2 on ALL car cleaning products so had to get myself some maguires stuff i needed it anyway dont know how long this is on for


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

oooo Clay bar mmmmm . Cheers Oz


----------



## ozwigan (Apr 8, 2009)

i know i need a clay bar but i decided to get gold class shampoo and gold wax never tried it before i used it this afternoon and am well impressed with the results and iv heard so much about the tyre gel so i bought some of that as well and before you say i know i could have saved more but this is what i needed i did contemplate gettin 2 gold shampoo but its a massive bottle so i got tyre gel hope you get your clay bar


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Time to stock up on Auto Glym again then I guess.

Thanks for the tip off.

Doug


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Doug Short said:


> Time to stock up on Auto Glym again then I guess.
> 
> Thanks for the tip off.
> 
> Doug


What do you buy in AutoGlym?

Wendy


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Clay bar needed here too :roll:


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Got mine!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

zakkiaz said:


> What do you buy in AutoGlym?
> Wendy


Er, everything. Car shampoo (new formula now smells of bubblegum!), super resin polish, alloy wheel cleaner (regularly), alloy wheel seal, tyre dressing, interior cleaner (very good).

There are proabably equivalent products out there that are as good, but I used to valet cars for Vauxhall & Renault during part-time jobs and so I would claim to know my stuff and I've always rated Auto Glym products very highly.

Doug


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

They've been doing this for months!

Nice to see I'm not the only one wasting the long weekend on a bit of spring cleaning


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

badyaker said:


> They've been doing this for months!


It was on for quite a while but did end maybe a month, six weeks ago because I waltzed in expecting to be able to stock up again only to find Auto Glym back to normal prices.

Doug


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

My one of my son's is a valeter so can get it all through the company for us, just had a gallon of Aqua wax/express wax I think it's called! so will see if he will order all the other stuff I need  
Just need to get my but off the chair and go and use it!!! :roll:


----------



## L13BUG (Dec 8, 2008)

have you noticed most of the time they only have 2 of each product on the shelf so you cant buy 3 clay kits and save £20, but i do always buy 3 of the dearest meguiars products and 3 autoglym products and make them put them through the till seperatley otherwise they wouldnt knock as much off


----------

